# Dog is going to the bathroom ALOT



## Wt00612 (Dec 16, 2011)

Dixie is 6 months old, and she gets 1 cup of blue buffalo 3 times a day (As directed by the bag). But, she poops SO much. I was told that since she would be eating all natural food, that she would be retaining more nutrients and wouldnt have to go to the bathroom as much. But, she goes outside to poop every couple hours, and when she goes out she ends up walking around and going anywhere from 2-5 times. Is that normal? My other dogs dont go nearly as much. Any words of wisdom?


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

2-5 times a day??? cuz thats normal ..... or 2-5 times every time u walk her??? cuz my boy only poops twice in a row when i walk him and he has runny poop so usually it means he has an upset stomach....because normal for him and he just hit 7 months is about 3-4 times a day.... circle of life


----------



## Wt00612 (Dec 16, 2011)

No 2-5 times every time I walk her. You're right it may be completely normal, I just have never had any of my other dogs go that much.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

2-5 times every time she is outside is not normal. Is it soft? is it maybe hard and she is straining and having to keep trying to go again? has she been dewormed regularly?


----------



## Wt00612 (Dec 16, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> 2-5 times every time she is outside is not normal. Is it soft? is it maybe hard and she is straining and having to keep trying to go again? has she been dewormed regularly?


No it isnt soft, and yes she has been dewormed. When she goes, not a ton comes out so maybe she is being strained and is just trying to get it all out. I dont know I will keep an eye on her.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

is it really thin? Sorry sounds gross but helps to know what it looks like, if its thin you may want to get her checked out , maybe she has tumors in her colon its what we see in people when they get colon cancers and such I would assume could be the same with animals. Or she isnt getting enough fluids maybe and she is constipated.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

When my cat ate curling ribbon, because he's an idiot, the vet force fed him canned pumkin to clear it out. It passed in 24 hours and $250.00 later. So I would suggest, hit up the local grocery and buy a couple cans of pumpkin. Give it a day or so, and if she still isn't pooping like a normal dog should, then perhaps try slowly switching her to another food. Not all dogs are going to do well on the same kind of food. Maybe the one she is on doesn't agree with her. That's just my opinion and what I would probably do in your situation. Hopefully this helps, or gives you some ideas.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

My boy used to have problems and it was allergy related. I narrowed it down by slowly introducing other foods like grain free until he got regular. He is 2 or maybe 3 solid poops a day. Took me 2 years to figure out he can't have grains or beef or deer. Something else to try and figure out. Just make sure to do changes slowly. You can also add pumpkin. Or yogurt and ACV to help get his belly on track and producing the right bacteria to digest.


----------



## Wt00612 (Dec 16, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> is it really thin? Sorry sounds gross but helps to know what it looks like, if its thin you may want to get her checked out , maybe she has tumors in her colon its what we see in people when they get colon cancers and such I would assume could be the same with animals. Or she isnt getting enough fluids maybe and she is constipated.


It is sometimes thin. I would say half of the time it is. I will keep an eye on her and see if it continues and if it does I will call the vet


----------



## Wt00612 (Dec 16, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> is it really thin? Sorry sounds gross but helps to know what it looks like, if its thin you may want to get her checked out , maybe she has tumors in her colon its what we see in people when they get colon cancers and such I would assume could be the same with animals. Or she isnt getting enough fluids maybe and she is constipated.


And also I think you might be right with the dehydration. When I have her at my house away from the other dogs, she drinks a lot of water. But now that I have her home for christmas break, she is constantly playing and interacting with my parent's 2 dogs, and I've noticed she hasnt been drinking as much. Needless to say I will monitor it all. Thanks


----------



## Wt00612 (Dec 16, 2011)

EckoMac said:


> When my cat ate curling ribbon, because he's an idiot, the vet force fed him canned pumkin to clear it out. It passed in 24 hours and $250.00 later. So I would suggest, hit up the local grocery and buy a couple cans of pumpkin. Give it a day or so, and if she still isn't pooping like a normal dog should, then perhaps try slowly switching her to another food. Not all dogs are going to do well on the same kind of food. Maybe the one she is on doesn't agree with her. That's just my opinion and what I would probably do in your situation. Hopefully this helps, or gives you some ideas.


Thanks, I will give that a try.


----------

